# Raymarine Axiom



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looked over the Axiom and was very impressed. Very fast and the details on the chart are awesome. They will be FMT compatible this summer!


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks. The specs look very impressive and the price is pretty reasonable for all that you get.


----------

